# 245/45/17 instead of 235/45/17 tires



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

hey guys,

i have 528i w/ 17" wheel option which uses 235/45/17 tires.

i was just wondering if i can run 245/45/17 tires instead of the factory spec 235/45/17 tires.

what's the pros/cons?

please advise~
thanks


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

I saw them on a 2001 530 at Limerock Track (in the lot), they had S-03's on the 17" cross spoke weel, it was easy to see they were wider.

I have thought about this also on my 530 sport.

Tread width is slightly larger, and diameter is slightly larger (I think 25.8" vs 25.4" diameter but the 25.8" diameter is the diameter of the 225/55-16 tires that are on the non-sport package).

Also the 245's are sutiable for a 8" wide rim, where the 255/40-17's need 8.5" min (recomended by tire makers).

Sorry, not a difenative answer, but some info to ponder.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

E39spd said:


> I think 25.8" vs 25.4" diameter but the 25.8" diameter is the diameter of the 225/55-16 tires that are on the non-sport package.


hey!

i've never thought about that! thanks for the advice! :thumbup:


----------

